# What kind of music/artists do you think epitomizes "our lifestyles"....?



## Everymanalion (Jan 21, 2013)

The nomadic, voluntarily "poor"(money wise) and constantly on the move social rebelliousness.... I would have to say folk/bluegrass/outlaw country. Something about the fiddle and banjo just feels so....genuine...just like life on the road. I feel most artists of these genres have at least a couple songs I can relate to what I go through when traveling....What about you?


----------



## crow jane (Jan 21, 2013)

Amon Duul


----------



## DonutEyes (Jan 23, 2013)

i love all the genres youve mention, i would also add punk and roots reggae to my list of great "poor mans" music.


----------



## zephyr23 (Jan 23, 2013)

i would say a lot of old jug bands.....old blues like lead belly....and people like woody guthrie. that the music that makes me the happyest when i am on the road


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Jan 24, 2013)

SIMON AND GARFUNKEL


----------



## Peanut (Jan 31, 2013)

the main reason i ever left home was the song America by Simon and Garfunkel :')


----------



## Peanut (Jan 31, 2013)

but as far as the original question goes, i think artists like Merle Haggard and Dwight Yoakam and Hank Sr are the epitome of our lifestyle. "Branded Man" still makes me tear up to this day.


----------

